# Smoked Artichoke, and Crab Dip w-qview



## chisoxjim (Sep 5, 2009)

Inspired by posts on here, and a recipe in Joy of Cooking I came up with my own recipe of a cheesy artichoke bake.  This will be finished in the smoker.

I used:

1 cup mayo
8 oz cream cheese
4 cups shredded mozz
1/2 cup parmesan
1/2 Lb. crab
1 can artichoke hearts
1 tsp Shark Sriracha
1/2 tsp black pepper
1/4 tsp kosher salt.

Miked the room temp cream cheese, the mozz, and the parmesan together.  Pulsed the artichoke hearts in the food processor, then folded into the cheese mix.  Added the crab meat, salt, hot sauce, and black pepper.  Put it int he cookign dish, and topped with a little more parmesan.  This will be smoked later with the spaghetti, as the bb ribs I am doing get closer to being done.

This one is a first,  hoping it works,the mix tasted good,  so I am feeling good.  thanks for looking.


----------



## rivet (Sep 5, 2009)

Looks excellent and like you have it under control. Can't wait to see more of it when it's done!


----------



## chisoxjim (Sep 6, 2009)

I liked the mix before it went in the smoker,  and liked it more after 2 hours.   Creamy, and lots of crab, and artichoke flavor:






Ill be doing this one again for sure.


----------



## pignit (Sep 6, 2009)

Man I love this stuff. Never had it from the smoker but looks like somethin I'm gonna have to do now. Shweeeeeet!


----------



## chisoxjim (Sep 6, 2009)

it was really good, after 2 hours, a slight smoke flavor,  I will be having some for a snack shortly.


----------



## rivet (Sep 6, 2009)

Jim, got that one down pat! Good deal and it is great cold too. Got to admit, I've made a dip-sammie before dtraight from the fridge and they are excellent 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Great looking finish, and congratulations on your dip!


----------



## eaglewing (Nov 1, 2009)

Resurrecting an older thread but I have to give *chisoxjim* some credit for the base of my *Halloween Artichoke Dip* I took to the party.

*Mine was a total hit:*


*1 1/2 cup mayo
6 oz cream cheese
1/2 stick of real butter
1 1/4 cup Parmesan
3 cans artichoke hearts
2 TBS of 'Real' Lemon Juice
1 TBS course black pepper
1 TBS kosher salt.* 

IN a 10x10 corning ware dish
35 mins in the oven at 350*

Sorry, didn't think about taking a Qview till the pan was empty!! My bad


----------



## chisoxjim (Dec 4, 2009)

last minute adder to the football watching menu for tomorrow,  I am going to do another one of these smoked dips.

Only changes:   maybe leave it in the smoker a little longer, not use any crab,  and leave the artichokes in a little bigger chunks.


----------



## fire it up (Dec 4, 2009)

I love this stuff, except I do the spinach and artichoke version.  So good!
One of those things that is great out of the oven but phenomenal out of the smoker!


----------



## grampyskids (Dec 4, 2009)

Question: what temp did you smoke it at?


----------



## chisoxjim (Dec 4, 2009)

around 230 on the GOSM.


----------



## chisoxjim (Jan 17, 2010)

just mixed up another one of these, and tossed it into the WSM.  

cut down the shredded cheese to 1 cup, and used krab instead of real crab this time.  

Ill get some pics up in a few,  working on a chuckie, and some bacon wrapped chix thighs right now.


----------



## chisoxjim (Jan 17, 2010)

tasted really nice before going in the WSM,  should be really good in about an hour(2 hour total in the smoke).





more to follow.


----------



## rivet (Jan 17, 2010)

Jim that's got to be the best dip invented by man, and you are doing it justice! Way to go!


----------



## chisoxjim (Jan 17, 2010)

thanks,   

just ate some...  smokey, garlicy,  good...

ill download the pics in a second.


----------



## chisoxjim (Jan 17, 2010)

2 hours,  all good:


----------



## meat hunter (Jan 17, 2010)

You see, it's pics like this that make it soooo hard to stick to my New Year's weight loss resolution LOL. Looks awesome.


----------



## chisoxjim (Jan 17, 2010)

thanks,...

i broke my resolution to start to work out about 5 days into the new year...


----------



## meat hunter (Jan 17, 2010)

I told myself a long time ago, that I was in no shape to exercise


----------



## thunderdome (Jan 17, 2010)

Looks so good. I can't show my wife this, or I'll have to go back to the store!


----------



## chisoxjim (Jan 17, 2010)

thanks,  

Ill be dipping into it for another snack before the day is out I bet..


----------

